# Cargo Ship On The Rocks



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

http://www.maritime-executive.com/a...ff-South-African-Coast-19-Rescued-2013-08-08/


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day john rogers,sm.today.05:38.re:cargo ship on socks.just watched your informative clip.plenty of photos.good all crew got off safely.thanks for posting.regards ben27


----------



## Trident (Nov 26, 2005)

Great Photos with the waves breaking over her


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Have they got her off John or is she CTL?


----------



## Iangb (Aug 28, 2009)

View from the air:


----------



## Supergoods (Nov 25, 2007)

She's been pull off the beach at least a month ago, Smit Amandlas (ex John Ross) pulled her off on spring tide.
She was taking on water so declared a CTL, towed out to deep water and allowed to sink.
Ian


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info Ian.


----------

